# Brauche Tipps zum Angeln an Mallorca´s Küste



## Moix (23. November 2008)

Hallo, 
bin vor über einem Jahr mit meiner Familie nach Mallorca gezogen und möchte jetzt hier an Mallorca´s Küste Angeln,habe mir auch schon die nötige Lizenz zum Angeln besorgt aber nachdem hier keiner verlangt das man weiß was man da eigentlich tut habe ich dem entsprechend auch fast keine Ahnung vom Angeln.Könnt ihr mir da mal ein paar Tipps geben wie ich was am besten anstelle das ich auch mal was fange.Würde am liebsten auf Raubfisch angeln wie z.B. Wolfsbarsch, Hornhecht,Doraden,usw.Muss aber nicht sein wenn ihr mir sagen könnt wie ich andere schmackhafte Fische an Land bekomme. 
Danke schoh mal im Vorraus und Petri Heil 

Gruß Moix


----------



## dodo12 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Angeln an Mallorca´s Küste*

Eine weitere Möglichkeit währe, du nämest eine brotflocke an einem 1m langem vorfach welches an einer wasserkugel hängt, und fischt auf meeräschen!


----------



## Luna (25. November 2008)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Angeln an Mallorca´s Küste*

Hallo Moix,
bin Samstag aus Mallorca wiedergekommen.
Ich hatte mir aus dem Internet Dendrobena Tauwürmer gekauft, da die Würmer in den Angelgeschäften Mallorcas sehr teuer sind (1 Schachtel mit 6-10 Würmern 3-4 Euro). Gefangen habe ich damit mittelgroße Barsche, Brassen und kleiner Fische, die ich nicht kenne, die aber gut für Fischsuppen sind. Kleinere Fische fängt meine mallorquinische Freundin mit Schnecken (Caracolles), die überall am wilden Fenchel und auf dem Feld zu finden sind.
Ich habe auch versucht, die kleinen Fische als Köderfische zu nutzen, wobei die größeren Fische hauptsächlich auf Meerjunker (im spanischen "Julia" genannt) Appetit hatten. Dafür habe ich dann aber nur 1/3 des Fisches verwendet.
Mit gekauften Sardinen (Boquerones), im Ganzen, habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich empfehle Dir immer Stahlvorfächer zu benutzen, da die Raubfische ansonsten die Schnur durchbeißen.
Solltest Du von Felsen aus Angeln empfehle ich dir einen ausziehbaren Kescher mitzunehmen, damit die Angel nicht zu Bruch geht. Wenn Du Muränen fängst, acht nur darauf, daß sie Dich nicht beißt. Vom Geschmack ist sie hervorragend, aber es bedarf einer bestimmten Technik um sie von den Gräten (davon hat sie unzählige) zu befreien
Um Meeräschen zu fangen, würde ich es wie die Mallorquiner machen. Eine alte Baquette in ca. 3 cm schneiden. Mit einem Messer an den Seiten 4 Kerben schnitzen. Ein Stück Angelschnur mit 5-6 Drillingen um das Brot wickeln(Drillinge einhaken). Dann das Brot an die Hauptschnur binden (das Blei befindet sich ca. 1 Meter darüber) auswerfen und warten. Mir persönlich schmecken die Meeräschen nicht, da sie häufig nach Sprit schmecken, da sie Boote abgrasen und jede Sch..fressen.
Gut beißen Raubfische auf Wobbler, die man aber sehr schnell einholen muß und es kann schon zig Würfe dauern, aber 4-6 kg Fische sind so schon rausgeholt worden (allerdings nicht von mir).
Ich werde wohl erst wieder im März auf der Insel sein, aber dann versuche ich auch auf Plattfische zu gehen.
Dir wünsche ich Petri heil und würd mich freuen, wenn Du mir von Deinen Erfolgen berichtest.
Liebe Grüße,
Luna


----------



## floxfisch (26. November 2008)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Angeln an Mallorca´s Küste*

Schau doch mal da....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135459
oder da...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139230
oder auch hier....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58908

Gruß
floxfisch


----------

